# Harder to draw - Males or Females?



## Aikon (Jun 21, 2007)

Just curious, which is harder for you to draw, either male or female, and why do you think one is easier or harder over the other?

For me females are harder to draw.  Not (just) because the human body itself is complex, but because I'm more particular about females.  Me being a straight dude and all, you know.  With exceptions to the rule, the male figure is just straight up and down, a wedge wedged into a wedge with an articulation inbetween (spine).  There's not a whole lotta curvy goin' on which can throw you off.  Or boobies, I have hard time with boobs from a 3/4 view.  Yet despite all this, I draw females over males about 9 to 10.  

So which is it?  Male or female for you?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the gender that is harder to draw is the gender you draw less of.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 21, 2007)

I think females are the easiest gender to draw, for me atleast, but I gues its because Im a female myself irl and therefore also know 210% how we look like. I however cant draw males worth crap XD especially not chests and muscles


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 21, 2007)

women are difficult in some ways because the way i leaned how to draw limbs and make thier perportion right. oval after oval, however the average female arm is pretty smooth. lol often i make women with pretty muscular looking arms on acedent .

however i find that overall i can draw both well. men and women arent TOO different, men usually have a larger bone structure and more muscles, and women tend to have smaller frame but a higher body fat percentage. there are a few issues to be had, like figureing out how the breasts "connect' to the body....


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 21, 2007)

For me, it's males that are harder to draw.  But I've talked to several fellow students at my school, and they said other things.  The trend tends to be that the opposite sex seems to be harder to draw.  Since you know what the sex you are is suppose to look like.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jun 21, 2007)

I suck at drawing both, but especially males. 


...lol.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd be interested to see if people find the opposite sex or the same sex easier to draw...

Anyway, I find females harder to draw. More curves. (Also, I'm male.)


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 21, 2007)

For me, It's females.  I can't draw them for the life of me.  I always mess up the proportions.  Seeing as it is very hard for me to study females, it's no surpirse.  Everytime I get close to one, I step on a twig or something and they hear me and run away.  One day I shall capture that elusive and magestic beast.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jun 21, 2007)

Once you understand the basics of anatomy and the changes between male and female, either can be drawn with about the same effort. Even though I usually draw females, I don't find it hard to switch to drawing males, since when Iâ€™m drawing either of them Iâ€™m thinking about the construction differences automatically.


----------



## izartist (Jun 21, 2007)

I find it harder to draw males simply because I don't practice on males, they are on fun to draw, I like the curves that are associated with drawing the female body.  That, and I don't look at very many males, either in picture OR rl.  I find myself checking out more females, so it's not just that they are harder for me to draw as it is preferance.


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 24, 2007)

I personally find females harder to draw. My artistic style is given to definition and edges, which on average are not thought to be very feminine qualities; the curvature is vital, and my natural tendency toward sharper edges has made them look..well...like a boy with a nice set of breasts.

It really depends on what you draw more...and how you draw in general.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm gonna have to say female. For a few different reasons actually. (As per net-cat's suggestion, I am male)

First off, I'm a guy. If I need a reference for something, .. well, there it is, I just need to look at or take a picture of myself or something. That works out pretty good. Considering I'm lacking the necessary bits and body structure, drawing females for me is always hit or miss.

Secondly, you can get away with more screw ups with males, and still have them look good. Things like straight lines, and heavy edges and things which surface mostly because of errors can be worked in to a male structure well. Females, at least for me, have to be far more... uhh.. perfect? Symmetry and crispness of lines, not to mention the proper positioning of curves and such just add to the difficulties.

So, yeah. My art is primarily male because I can't really draw females very well. Though I still try!  Well that, and I prefer male furries anyway. XD


----------



## Aikon (Jun 24, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Secondly, you can get away with more screw ups with males, and still have them look good. Things like straight lines, and heavy edges and things which surface mostly because of errors can be worked in to a male structure well. Females, at least for me, have to be far more... uhh.. perfect? Symmetry and crispness of lines, not to mention the proper positioning of curves and such just add to the difficulties.



Yeah dude I 100% completely agree with you.  You're finicky about female anatomy like me. With the male figure there's a bit more forgiveness, and less curves which are harder to draw.  Though, once you truly understand the differences and similarities females can be easily drawn.  And believe it or not males and females are fairly similar (except for the obvious).  I think it's just most guys are finicky about the way their females look.  I have to wonder if gals are the same way about the male figure?


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 24, 2007)

Females for me are harder to draw because of curves and how their limbs are. Like you said in the first post, breasts are very hard to draw. Mostly because I couldn't get any practice in when I was younger. No way you can use references online because if your parents walk in, how well would "I'M JUST DOING IT FOR THE ANATOMY I SWEAR!!" work?


----------



## Option7 (Jun 24, 2007)

I find females harder to draw, for two main reasons. Firstly, their frame is different to males, and I've only really ever drawn males before. I find it difficult to make the shoulders not look manly. Secondly, I find it difficult to draw faces with feminine features, so again, they always end up looking like men with breasts...


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 24, 2007)

Females...my style of drawing is too rough and rather hard, making girls look male-ish or just too weird x_x
Also because, as most kids in my country, I began drawing those huge musclehead dudes, so...


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 24, 2007)

Necrosis said:
			
		

> No way you can use references online because if your parents walk in, how well would "I'M JUST DOING IT FOR THE ANATOMY I SWEAR!!" work?



lol. I can't draw when there are other people in the house. I just can't do it. If it's really early, and I could still be thought of as 'sleeping' then I can usually draw some crap, same with at night.. But my best work comes when I'm totally alone (or perhaps chatting with someone on AIM...) 

I just can't stand interruptions. Ohp! They're walking down the hall, gotta hide the clip board and make it look like I'm doing something else ... e_e


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 24, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Necrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm the same way. I don't like to have people watch me when I draw or look at works in progress.


----------



## DPAK (Jun 25, 2007)

For me, It's males. (I'm a female)

I don't draw well period, but it's hard for me to draw the larger framed bodies and more muscular form. That and I can't really draw a males... private areas for the life of me. 

Anywhoose, most of the guys I draw wind up looking very feminine because they have a slimmer build.


----------



## Jerreh (Jun 25, 2007)

Females for me. How to keep the face feminine, the boobs, shape of her body, especially the legs... needs lots of practice.


----------



## Aikon (Jun 25, 2007)

Jerreh said:
			
		

> Females for me. How to keep the face feminine, the boobs, shape of her body, especially the legs... needs lots of practice.



Give ya a quick tip with the legs, besides obviously keeping them slender, pay special attention to the girth of the ankle because if you're a hair off you can add 10 pounds.  The heavier someone is, the thicker the ankle it seems.  

Also, keep leg definition on the female leg to an absolute minimum, a simple mark for the knee will suffice.  Unless the female you're drawing is especially fit or well... chubby.  

I'm in the midst of studying legs so figured I'd throw these out there while they're still hot.


----------



## shetira (Jun 25, 2007)

I personally find that males are harder to draw. I'm not exactly sure why... tis just how things are.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 25, 2007)

I really don't have that much difficulty between the two, but in the past I had the most issue with females, because of the boobs.

If anything now, though, I have an issue making males look masculine o.o;


----------



## The Sonic God (Jun 26, 2007)

If they're quadrupeds, both are just as difficult. If they're humanoids, the male is harder to draw.


----------



## Selunca (Jun 28, 2007)

Useually I find that people find their own sex easy to draw, and the opposite hard since they see less of the other sex.

I myself have a fiance who won't keep his cloths on so I see alot of both. I like to think their both well drawn by me, but I enjoy drawing the male figure more. I find it easier since there are less curves, and you don't have to worry about the breasts being perfect, as most mens breasts (Man bewbies) are different.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jun 28, 2007)

For me, females. =P I COULD go grab an anatomy journal sitting on my bookshelf, but... meh, I'm too lazy to. It's the breasts that challenge me. Shoulders and hips are no problems. And drawing thin arms isn't too tough for me, but, that's just me. XD


----------



## Os (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's the breakdown for me...

I've been drawing females for a LONG time in a whole array of poses, sizes and shapes.  The curves draw attention and are just flat out fun to draw! the whole overall figure is amazing and pretty easy to turn into a nice piece of art.

Males on the other hand give me trouble.  The whole way of connecting the legs to the hips, the lack of curves, and overall amount of detail on the torso and chest, the packed musculature, and for adult work, I still haven't figured out just how to place all of the bits correctly.  

All in all, being a male, I actually find it more difficult to draw from my own gender as I see less sources from a 3rd person perspective.


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 28, 2007)

hmm, not sure, I guess neither is a problem for me when they have clothes on, the material lets me give 'slack' where ever I might have problems. On a nude form though... not sure, I don't draw many nude males, since IRL I'm a guy and still trying to get my frist job (the economy can be so cruel) I can't really draw much gay stuff without running the risk of being disowned by my parents... hmm, so... I guess males are harder to draw cuase of the threat of being disowned!!


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww... 

Though I can relate. I'd probably die if my mother found my art, but I still draw it nonetheless. 

But I MUST be physically isolated from people if I am to draw anything, gay, straight, clean, cars... I can't stand interruptions and the whole 'ohp! I hear foot steps, gotta hide the note pad!' stuff.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jun 29, 2007)

I like drawing both..and don't know what is really harder. If I could choose anything though it would be feet XDDD I hate them. Paws, human feet, male feet, female feet...

Hate 'em.

I dunno..I like drawing males because alot of my characters are Male but I love drawing females because I like boobs cx


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 29, 2007)

You sound like you'd be perfect for drawing...

herms! X3


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

Girls are so much harder fo me to draw...


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 29, 2007)

I draw fewer males because I'm a bi woman in a long-term straight relationship, so I draw more chicks to "get it out of my system", lol. I wouldn't say I'm better or worse at either on the whole -- it's just certain parts of both genders that give me problems.

I have issues with abs and pecs because the bf doesn't have much of those, and I have issues with realistic girly bits because, um, it's hard to get a look at those while drawing on the couch. XD But aside from that I'm decent at the overall female and male form because I can get a real-life reference for both whenever I like.

You guys who always have your parents/family looking over your shoulder when you're drawing -- if you can move out soon, do it! It's remarkably freeing to be able to walk around nekkid at home and draw nekkid furries.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I suck at drawing both, but especially males.
> 
> 
> ...lol.



i suck at drawing... period.


----------



## adambomb (Jan 3, 2008)

how to draw females in a simple 4 step process

step 1: draw a male character

step 2: add boobs *poof*

step 3: .....well....females dont have...a..*cough*

step 4: add more hair

and there you go, a female furry


----------



## Aden (Jan 3, 2008)

*adambomb*: What about the more defined hips? The thinner shoulders? The generally more delicate and curvy...everything?


----------



## stoelbank (Jan 3, 2008)

males are hard for me, i have a female anatomy book at the left of me. so i never really get into much trouble drawing females


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 3, 2008)

I find the bodies of both take about the same effort, it's their faces that are the main difference. I find that it's easier to draw a masculine face than a female face (I'm female btw). I only really have one female character who is my fursona, Pips. Boobs can be hard to get right sometimes though, the same can be said for guys chest muscles. I have more male characters than female ones, but I tend to draw Pips a lot, so I have plenty of female forms in my sketch book.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jan 3, 2008)

Females are MUCH harder (and as the trend seems to be, I'm male). Like Hatch said, if you vary the proportions on a male, it just looks like an ugly male, but if you get too extreme with a female, it looks like you don't know how to draw. There's less latitude for variation. Plus my natural drawing style is scratchy, which seems to look better on males, and I like drawing in the muscles and bones which tend to be smoothed over by body fat in females.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Females that have female body type XD I mean, I can do it well, but it takes a bit more thought, you know? I draw more men, though furry females I do draw pretty often, surprisingly to me, since I'm sort of a yaoi artist.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 4, 2008)

For me, females are harder to draw.  Just the way their body structure is, I guess.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 4, 2008)

Leahtaur said:


> I draw fewer males because I'm a bi woman in a long-term straight relationship, so I draw more chicks to "get it out of my system", lol. I wouldn't say I'm better or worse at either on the whole -- it's just certain parts of both genders that give me problems.
> 
> I have issues with abs and pecs because the bf doesn't have much of those, and I have issues with realistic girly bits because, um, it's hard to get a look at those while drawing on the couch. XD But aside from that I'm decent at the overall female and male form because I can get a real-life reference for both whenever I like.
> 
> You guys who always have your parents/family looking over your shoulder when you're drawing -- if you can move out soon, do it! It's remarkably freeing to be able to walk around nekkid at home and draw nekkid furries.


Hahahahaha, I love you, but not in that way. I feel just about the same way, but I'm with a girl (kinda) so I draw guys to 'get it out of my system'. Besides, I'm surprisingly not attracted to the girls that I draw, but can be attracted to the guys that I draw. Only attracted to REAL girls, haha.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2008)

HaTcH said:


> I just can't stand interruptions. Ohp! They're walking down the hall, gotta hide the clip board and make it look like I'm doing something else ... e_e


 
Oh man, do I know that feeling.

I have a harder time drawing females, myself. I can get their bodies down pretty decently, with some trouble with the breasts, but I can draw them well enough to be satisfied (Man, that sounds awkward). My main problem when drawing females is faces. For some reason I just can not get faces right, and I seriously don't know why. I'll end up drawing the head too big as well, and the pic generally ends up looking retarded and I get pissed. Don't even get me started with female FURRIES. I can't even start drawing them, which makes me never draw them, which makes me never get better at drawing them....Hmm.

If it's a little like May from Pokemon or something, I can usually draw them fine.


----------



## Donryu (Jul 4, 2008)

replying to the initial topic,

After studying anatomy for quite some time and spending what seems to be endless amounts of time during life-drawing session, really the human body in general is pretty hard in and of itself.  The not so subtle details and subtle details that make either the male or female figure become second nature.  

  So neither is harder.  Honestly it just takes a lot of work and practice.  That's really all it is.


----------



## Frenzee (Jul 4, 2008)

adambomb said:


> how to draw females in a simple 4 step process
> 
> step 1: draw a male character
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!
You have created a transvestite.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

I draw female figures more than male, so naturally I have a harder time drawing males without giving them feminine figures or faces. I'm practicing, though.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 6, 2008)

Mostly females, both are equality hard only because of the differences between the two. Plus, muscle tone...very tricky. I try looking around at others art and some real life photos of people for the muscle tone issue.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Jul 6, 2008)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:


> The trend tends to be that the opposite sex seems to be harder to draw.  Since you know what the sex you are is suppose to look like.




lol I seem to be a trend breaker, here. I have a very hard time drawing females. Males are much easier for me, but I am not one.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 7, 2008)

females are harder to draw for me, because you have to get the 'sexy' in the picture as well as the standard anatomy  makes for some confusion in the hips and waist sometimes lol


----------



## iciewolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Females are easier for me because I am a female. I can basically feel my own anatomy when I need a reference. Males tend to be harder because I love drawing curved figures which most males lack if they have any. Also everything is alot broader or wider if you will. The best body type I can do for a male is the long lanky type.


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 7, 2008)

I have issues with male hips, especially from the sides. I have issues with female chests (breasts and shoulders).. so ... uh, I wouldn't say one is harder for me than the other. I generally prefer drawing androgynous bodies with female hips + flat chest + strong shoulders, is that my way of avoiding the problem?


----------



## Oddeye (Jul 7, 2008)

Females. 
Basically because they are more - curvy that guys, and I have a hard time drawing the, well, fat. Breasts, hips and the like, with the more slender build. It's hard.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 8, 2008)

All I draw are females so there's a large reason as to why I have a hard time drawing males.

Yes, women are curvier, but men have more muscle definition and their body proportions are slightly different.

The key is to knowing what minute details outside of the obvious muscle tone that gives a figure it's masculinity or feminine traits.

Plus I'm a dude, but I'm sure you all knew that by now.


----------



## Zophia (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, let me stick to the anthro part. Humanoids and such, not the errible humans, they're just eckeckeck! to draw decently.
I prefer drawing females. I can't get the flatness of the male form right, or, it always feels like there's something wrong. And i can't draw testicles and foreskin either (it's a bit easier with sheaths, but still).
With females, the lines just needs to flow, and though there probably are just as many tricky parts, the curvature fits my ddrawing style better. I guess I should find muscle references.
Hmmm, I seem to add to the tendency - I'm better at drawing the same sex as I am, and in addition, I'm better at drawing critters with pudge rather than muscle - one really does refer to one self.


----------



## dlorn (Jul 8, 2008)

History has it that males are easier to draw, why?  Men had the money back then and were the ones artist had for models.  Women were not to be used in the art.  Then women started getting used in the art, and the men/boys started looking more feminine in the art.


This comes to today.  That which your good at is what you draw more of.  Me?  I can't draw anything from my mind, but if you sat in front of me?  I don't care what gender you are, I can picture perfect you on paper.

Why?  I'm taught to be able to.  Now if you typed up a 100% cool discription of yourself, and sent a picture and you wanted to be in a different pose?  Nope.. can't happen.  I have no mental drawing skill.

So pulling it together, males are easier to draw, why?  I can sit 'myself' in front of a mirror as a model and use my own parts for drawings!  Yey!, case closed (with irony) lol


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Umm. Most of my characters are MALES. I draw them all the time, but I still have problems with their muscles and chests. Male anatomy is my nightmare, srsly. (And because of that my male OCs look kinda feminine >.<' )

Drawing females is way easier for me, I like the curvature. =3


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 12, 2008)

I draw darn near equal proportions of males and females.  I really can't say one is harder than the other of me.  I hate doing fingers.  That's what is the hardest for me and since both sexes have fingers, I draw both with the same amount of difficulty.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jul 13, 2008)

-


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 13, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think the gender that is harder to draw is the gender you draw less of.



This.

That, or whatever gender is opposite of your own. I see myself naked every day, so I've got a better idea of how a man is put together.

But then again, I see your mum naked every day as well.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This.
> 
> That, or whatever gender is opposite of your own. I see myself naked every day, so I've got a better idea of how a man is put together.
> 
> But then again, I see your mum naked every day as well.



lawls....


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

You know, I honestly can't say. It's tough getting all the various curves of a woman to look smooth, but most of the male-drawing I do entails drawing lots of bulging muscle, which is also notably tricky to pull off.

In the end...I guess I'd have to say I have a harder time drawing males. They take a bit more precise detail than women do, I believe. You can't just draw an hourglass figure and be done with it; gotta' render all those various muscles. ^_^;

Buff women are a nice in-between. XD


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 14, 2008)

Females...

So hard to draw! That's the result of years of mostly drawing males. That, and I think it really is harder to draw the opposite gender (unless you draw it all the time).


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm definitely more comfortable drawing females.. I usually don't bulk up my men enough and since I've drawn ladies a lot more than men, I have to figure out how to draw chests better. I feel so awkward drawing them without anything attached. Haha. BUT I'M SLOWLY GETTING BETTER.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 18, 2008)

A person is usually better at drawing their own gender than other genders, seeing that as they've developed they've surrounded themselves with those of the same gender, and thus they interperate their own bodies and the bodies of their peers better as the same sex.  Not always the case, but usually so.

For me, females used to be hard, but I've improved greatly, though I still wish I could do better with the breasts, I mean, mine look okay, but not as realistic as I'd like, I mean, I know nice round tatas are nice and all, but there's gravity and I want to be able to portray that better yet retain the overall voluptiousness of the breats...


----------



## gothyk (Jul 18, 2008)

It's easier to draw females because the curves are a lot easier to flow with than the male brick form. ^^ lol


----------



## xKagex (Jul 18, 2008)

it's kinda half and half.

when it comes to faces and such, I find drawing females is a lot easier than males.
when it comes to body structure, i find males a lot easier to draw.
but also when it comes to most poses, other than a simply standing picture, females seem to be a lot easier for me to draw.
0_0
it's odd.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a male, and I find females easier to draw across the board... Opposite sex. But that's because I draw mostly females. Now when I draw males, I'm at a loss. Things look weird. D=


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 24, 2008)

It is not understanding the physical structure that seems to trip up artist as much as understanding the body language of the characters and how gender can effect that. Smudge has been very helpful in getting that point across to me. I draw woman more often than men but that is because: 

1. I like looking at a healthy female figure a lot. 

 2. because other people seem to like looking at healthy females more than my males.


----------



## SurlyOrcPunk (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't really have an issue drawing either gender.... But I do have an issues drawing the thighs of a female... and any gender from behind. Those are always my weak points. I'm also working with more dynamic poses and foreshortening


----------



## toots (Jul 31, 2008)

*chuckles* I find males harder to draw *haha* Maybe it's because I'm female myself, and it's really fun drawing all those yummy curves!

I end up making my males look too feminin with hips and such xD Though their forms are more boxy, and less curvy... *thinks*

I wonder if the opposite gender is hardest to draw. Since one should know their own body and how it looks, compared to the opposite sex's...


----------



## KenJKitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

It's harder for me to draw males, even though I am one. I'd have to attribute that to the fact that I hardly ever draw my guy characters; 90% of my FA gallery is occupied by the ladies that I draw.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 4, 2008)

Option7 said:


> I find females harder to draw, for two main reasons. Firstly, their frame is different to males, and I've only really ever drawn males before. I find it difficult to make the shoulders not look manly. Secondly, I find it difficult to draw faces with feminine features, so again, they always end up looking like men with breasts...




lol i got almost the same problem......oh well, nobody's perfect right?


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 4, 2008)

They're both generally easy for me, though I've a lot more practice with males.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

Both seem to be hard :3 Females hard, to become pretty, or males to be perfect. Well, i'm still neither of those, only female furs muzzles look cute for me X3


----------



## Stormslegacy (Aug 9, 2008)

I have problems with males, mine seem too stiff and boxy if I don't draw from a model.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 10, 2008)

Males are definitely harder. I like drawing females, because of their flowing, curvy, organic shape.. whereas males seems to be more blocky and rigid. I tend to like to exaggerate when I draw, so outrageously curvy females are FUN! But whenever I draw a guy, it ends up looking like an awkward female =\ Either that, or totally cartoony.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 10, 2008)

It goes back and forth, depending on what I've binged on previously. Nargle's right -- women are more curved and organic. In fact, the curvier they are, the more female they seem, if you're going for creative anatomy. And guys, blocky, rigid.

Though in the end I think guys tend to be slightly harder because of muscle tone, if you're going for toned. Not that women can't have them, but getting the muscles and ridges and tones on the guys JUST right is an extra task in of itself.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

I started off drawing females. Males were very hard for me to draw ,but once i got the hang of it i knew that female were harder because the more different options in body ,then men.


----------



## ShadowDragonz (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't draw for anything, lets not go crazy about anatomy here o..o


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

i never draw females
i only draw males 
when i draw an female it looks like an male -.-


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 11, 2008)

males...


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 12, 2008)

Boobs are evil hooty to draw.

I can never get them to pop out the right way...probably the shading is off...


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

I have more trouble with males, which is weird, 'cause... well, I rarely ever draw females, it's almost always dudes. I guess I'm just better with the curvier pen strokes used when drawing females.

~Raine


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think the gender that is harder to draw is the gender you draw less of.



This post isn't getting enough attention.


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the general rule of "the opposite sex is harder to draw" can definitely apply here. Being a female, it's easier for me to draw them. I find it hard to draw males. Incredibly hard.

That being said, I'm not much of a human-form artist. >:


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a harder time drawing males, even though I'm aware they should be easier due to less curves. I guess that since I'm a girl and am therefore used to the female body they are easier for me XD.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2008)

the boobs man, the boobs.
never come out looking quite right


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

There is far too much beauty in the human body for someone such as myself to attempt to replicate. I draw to show how I experience the world around me. There is too much beauty in the human form that I cannot come close to replicating. I would say Females, though.


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 27, 2008)

Aden said:


> This post isn't getting enough attention.


But another factor is that anatomy books mostly deal with males, does that affect how well people draw men or women? I think so.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

meh, i draw about 50/50 and think females are harder to draw... its a thing with their smaller structure... just my opinion though.


----------



## Forefox (Aug 27, 2008)

I believe males are harder to draw. Well... For me at least. I enjoy drawing females because I like the female figure. I got used to drawing females when I was younger and I never really tried for males... I just drew them. Then I went to college and had to draw a nude model and it was the same woman every time. That made it even easier to draw females. I just usually take my own figure into drawing guys... Which doesn't always work with every character because I'm really skinny.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a harder time with females. I can never seem to get the chest right.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

Females.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

i can draw males quite easily although i prefer to draw females as my favourite character Kyra Curtis *goth female wolfesque* shows( i'll scan her one day onto the computer ), i've drawn tons with her inclusion (non sexual)
and yes thats where i decided to use Kyra as my user name


----------



## Margolo-Blu (Aug 28, 2008)

I find males are harder to draw. Their hips and shoulders can be absolute pains in the asses, and the slightest mistake can make them look a woman when done in my hands. Males, to look male-ish, need to be more angular and less rounded, something I'm still attempting to accomplish.


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is more of a personal choice thing since I draw and sculpt women way more often then men. Plus in college we always had female models. Also, I much more enjoy looking upon the female form


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 28, 2008)

Margolo-Blu said:


> I find males are harder to draw. Their hips and shoulders can be absolute pains in the asses, and the slightest mistake can make them look a woman when done in my hands. Males, to look male-ish, need to be more angular and less rounded, something I'm still attempting to accomplish.


What she said. I just cannot get the male structure properly. The chest usually is much wider and waist and hips usually are more blocky and barely vary in size. it gets quite difficult. 

Really need to work on em more though xD


----------

